# Delaware's 12.19.09 storm



## bad69bird (Dec 13, 2008)

Here's a few pics I took from the storm...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks good .How many times did you plow that lot?


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

looked like one hell of a storm.. I remember the 23" we got here a couple years back. I think most places we plowed 3-4 times.. Usually everyone gets a salt occurence here after plowing. We pretty much didn't salt at all till it was over


----------



## bad69bird (Dec 13, 2008)

grandview;919405 said:


> Looks good .How many times did you plow that lot?


LOL...not mine. I belive they plowed it twice though. It was near a condo complex my buddy and I do. I stopped there to relieve myself and saw that HUGE Amereican flag and thought it would make a great pic.



Scottscape;919426 said:


> looked like one hell of a storm.. I remember the 23" we got here a couple years back. I think most places we plowed 3-4 times.. Usually everyone gets a salt occurence here after plowing. We pretty much didn't salt at all till it was over


We got 15-21" depending where you were within New Castle County. We plowed everything 3-4 times too and then salted the ones that wanted it.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## bad69bird (Dec 13, 2008)

Thank you sir.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Good Pics, I've got a couple I'll throw up in a day or so when I get a little time.


----------



## bad69bird (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks Basher and thanks again for the advice on the spreader! I appreciate you taking out the time to look at it...I know you were busy on Friday.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Very nice... Next time you should try and get some action shots of that thing making you somepayup


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Very nice pics! Love the GMC...


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

nice pics and sweet truck


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics.....you guys had a great storm down there. Basher is good people.....one of the nicest guys i ever met.


----------



## bad69bird (Dec 13, 2008)

GMCHD plower;923731 said:


> Very nice... Next time you should try and get some action shots of that thing making you somepayup


I know...I was solo most of the time and the other guy I plow with was never really near for too long. I was kinda disappointed that I didn't get any action shots! Oh well, maybe next time.



Pushin 2 Please;923765 said:


> Very nice pics! Love the GMC...


Thanks man! I love my GMC especially when I'm making payup with it instead of paying that car payment. LOL


nicksplowing;923799 said:


> nice pics and sweet truck


Thanks man I appreciate it.



tls22;923833 said:


> Great pics.....you guys had a great storm down there. Basher is good people.....one of the nicest guys i ever met.


 X2. Last year I got the bug to get my own equipment and do my own thing instead of using someone else's stuff. Call Basher the day before the storm was gonna hit (on a Sunday I believe) and he installed it that day even though he was busy as ****. Now that's service! I definately try and push business his way when I can!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

bad69bird;923852 said:


> X2. Last year I got the bug to get my own equipment and do my own thing instead of using someone else's stuff. Call Basher the day before the storm was gonna hit (on a Sunday I believe) and he installed it that day even though he was busy as ****. Now that's service! I definately try and push business his way when I can!


Good to hear man. Have a great holiday. Basher is def the kind of guy that would give you the plow off his back


----------



## bad69bird (Dec 13, 2008)

You have a great holiday too!


----------



## S & A Landscaping & Plo (Dec 2, 2006)

bad69bird;923884 said:


> You have a great holiday too!


Nice pics with OUR flag behind your truckussmileyflag


----------



## bad69bird (Dec 13, 2008)

I know. I saw that and said DAMN I gotta get a pic of that!!!!ussmileyflag


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Does your truck have the plow prep package? I notice there is no cab lights and I was certian the cab lights came with the plow prep, feel free to correct me as I am looking for that exact truck.

Any complaints with the truck?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## bad69bird (Dec 13, 2008)

MatthewG;934599 said:


> Does your truck have the plow prep package? I notice there is no cab lights and I was certian the cab lights came with the plow prep, feel free to correct me as I am looking for that exact truck.
> 
> Any complaints with the truck?
> 
> ...


Matt,

I can check the sticker, but I know for certain that it came with the tow package and I thought it had the plow package, but I can't swear to it. What else does it come with besides the cab lights?

I love the truck and really have no complaints over than I sometimes wish I got a diesel. I discovered that when I towed my rig out to Norwalk, Oh for a race. Those two big climbs on the PA Turnpike are a killer!:angry::realmad: As far as MPG, I get between 10-12 MPG around town and between 16.5-21.8 MPG on the highway. If I keep it between 65-68MPH the milage is on the higher side, but as soon as I go over 68 MPH, I'll loose 3-5 MPG immediately. The ride is very good. It gets alittle rougher when I turn the torsion bars up for the plow, but other than that its fine.

If you are interested, the dealer who I got my truck from is a friend of mine and wouldn't screw you over. PM me and I can give you his name and number.

-Brian


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

Awesome Pictures Thanks for sharing, now I remember what snow looks like


----------

